# Broken collarbone - sucks more than most...



## chuggboy (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi, 

4 weeks ago, I had an off, landing right on the point of my shoulder. Off to hospital and xrays that showed a crack on the distal end of the clavicle. Initial treatment was sling and keep it still. Had an x-ray 2 weeks on that showed no improvement unfortunately.

So, off for an orthopaedics opinion and later that afternoon was in surgery to put a plate in. At least it will get the healing underway, right? Woke up to the surgeon telling me that they couldn't get a permanent plate on to the small fragment. I now have a plate hooked under my shoulder blade holding the clavicle together. 

End result: cannot raise my arm above shoulder height (result in possible damage to rotator cuff) and off the bike till they go back to take out the plate in 3 months. Hello windtrainer and biking dvds..


Cant see shoulder blade too well, but you get the idea

C


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

that blows. here's to a faster than expected recovery and staying sane in the process. good luck!


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

WTF? it looks like they put a bottle opener in your shoulder! Get better soon!


----------



## Crispy01 (May 4, 2011)

*Good luck mate*

Hey I just had my Hook plate taken out, after 8 months of having it in.........
Sucks big time.

I smashed the end up into 5 pieces, listened to the doctor and all his warning (don't do this, don't do that). And after a week took the sling off and went back to work and doing stuff.
Not smart.

Lied to the doc about what I was doing and after 4 months of non-union, gave in and stopped doing much. one month later had union and the healing really got underway 

So now I am 3 weeks out from getting the plate taken out, (never felt so good to move your arm above your head, and not have a lump of metal in your shoulder). Got my first race this weekend 

So, one piece of advice, don't push through the pain and do what you want, movement does not encourage healing if parts haven't joined yet. Sounds stupid but most people don't realize how hard it is to sit around not doing stuff and watch your body go floppy.


----------



## chuggboy (Jan 10, 2005)

Went and saw the doc 2 weeks after the op and he was fine with me out of the sling and slowly increasing movement without weight bearing. Am going back in 2 weeks to see him with new x-rays, hoping for good news. 

I dream of moving my arm above my head, and a good nights sleep. 

Have asked Doc if i can keep the 'bottle opener' after, to put on the wall with a few busted frames (not related to this injury). He doesnt usually, but will see what he can do. What are they going to do with it? Use it in some other sucker? 

C


----------



## TranceX (Dec 24, 2011)

bottle opener means beer......


----------



## chuggboy (Jan 10, 2005)

Mmmm beer... is a nice alternative (ie more social) to the original painkillers which just made me sleepy.

Is feeling a lot better over the past few days, thanks for all the 'get well soons'. I'll be back on the bike one day, just glad its hitting winter down here (Melbourne) so have an excuse to skip the cold wet rides for the next few months.

C


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

man..that sucks, keep it up! good luck


----------



## Bluefalcon (Sep 30, 2011)

Good luck with it. 

I was hit by a car in 2009, and among other things have had two operations to fix my collar bone because it wouldn't heal. Even had to have a bone taken from my hip and put into my collarbone, but that didn't work either. So permanently have plates and screws in to hold it all together.


----------



## chuggboy (Jan 10, 2005)

Progress! Had the plate out on Friday, and immediately felt better, no more pain and cramping from my shoulder blade. I have increased movement, but am not going to push it until the would heals fully in about a week. Last thing i need is to pop it open trying something silly.

On the upside, i can hold the bars AND turn them comfortably on the windtrainer which i couldnt do before, means riding is not too far off. 

Glad this chapter is over, thanks again for 'get wells' and the entire forum for keeping me sane during the process.

keep riding...

C


----------

